# IOWA 2022...a prelude



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

95 days, more, less, give, take...

This time of year, optimism peaks as our minds turn to the season ahead. We wonder....

Will our hips and knees and eyes once again serve us faithfully (and if so, for how many seasons longer?)? 
Will the eager stick--so seasoned over many seasons--serve us for yet another?
Will the peace of wild things fill and renew the spirit and uplift the soul?
Will we trip and fall and perish in a place seldom seen to become carrion for the denizens of the deep woods? 
Will our bleached bones found in another time and our story be then concluded?

Like the snow, thoughts drift, as do eyes...

Then, to cast one's gaze upon the world beyond the glass, the path of wondering leads to the woods. 

The woods in winter. Cold, stark, silence cloaked in white yet yearning to burst free. An ageless contest, seasonal struggle grips this moment. Alas the victor, once awakened, is never in denial. 

The awakening of the woods is assured. Our fate in the season is always in doubt. Optimism is tempered. 

Good luck, all!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

You are so correct. 
I begin to look, this time of year, at the southern states waiting for the first sign, or jdaniels313 and others out west having some early success and giving us hope in the central to northern part of the country that our season's are that much closer.
Although I am still excited to get out and shroom, I am so excited to get out and ice fish this weekend, I know when the chance of ice is gone the morels are on the horizon. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Well said shroom god! May the woods fill you with all the joy you can handle.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

shroom god said:


> 95 days, more, less, give, take...
> 
> This time of year, optimism peaks as our minds turn to the season ahead. We wonder....
> 
> ...


The knees and hips may be questionable, but I think my eyes will actually be better. I'm getting my first cataract operation this coming Wednesday! WooHoo! I think I may have to wear goggles though. Some of the areas I hunt are pretty gnarly! don't want to get an eye poked out. Or maybe some high contrast sunglasses like shooter's glasses. I am so looking forward to this. Getting a little tired of having the golf ball disappear when it's only 125 yards out!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hellooo @shroom god and Everyone in Iowa 
What's it looking like over there ?


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

For me it's been cold and rainy... Warm on Monday 72f, since then it's been a struggle to 50. Was in the low 20s this morning.. if it would warm up and stay it should be a good year.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Toastyjakes said:


> For me it's been cold and rainy... Warm on Monday 72f, since then it's been a struggle to 50. Was in the low 20s this morning.. if it would warm up and stay it should be a good year.
> View attachment 41328


I will be Making the Most of what ever Weather comes Our way.... but I might like it best if it stays Cool, mostly-Overcast with rain every day
And temps bout 65°


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

wade said:


> I will be Making the Most of what ever Weather comes Our way.... but I might like it best if it stays Cool, mostly-Overcast with rain every day
> And temps bout 65°


Shaping up well. Last year it was April 12 for me, southern Johnson/northern Washington Counties but the season deteriorated rapidly (dry, windy, freezing nights, then hot days). BUMMER. Guessing from the long-term that it will be a few days later this year. So far, decent precip at regular intervals; temps on a nice slow rise; the season is taking its time. Much better than shock. Hoping for gradual warmup to stabilize around highs of 65-70, low-to-mid 40s at night (preserves them), rain every few days, mostly cloudy or overcast, and minimal wind. That perfect combo existed about 4 years ago and the season lasted for a good 6 weeks, ending with late-May big yellows in hilltop pines! In any case, the 2020 derecho-hit areas should be hot this year. Best of luck all. 😛


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

Today is 3-31-2022 and this is what I was looking at out my window this morning. It makes it hard to think about mushrooms yet. Deep sigh!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm expecting to look at something like that tomorrow morning here in NE Ohio.


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

I've lived in iowa 4 yes still haven't seen 1 yet hope this is the year


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

brianlovesliz said:


> I've lived in iowa 4 yes still haven't seen 1 yet hope this is the year


Where in Iowa are you located?


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

brianlovesliz said:


> I've lived in iowa 4 yes still haven't seen 1 yet hope this is the year


Where are you, cuz I could get you on some lol


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

Toad ya said:


> Where in Iowa are you located?
> [/QUOTE. Almost missouri iowa boarder south of moulton ia


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

In past years, I've fished for crappie during the spawn from a boat on Lake Rathbun and have had to pull to shore to pick mushrooms that were distracting me.


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

Toad ya said:


> In past years, I've fished for crappie during the spawn from a boat on Lake Rathbun and have had to pull to shore to pick mushrooms that were distracting me.


I tried up there last yr but it was a bad year.


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

brianlovesliz said:


> I tried up there last yr but it was a bad year.


Boy you can say that again...!


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)




----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

NICE!


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

This one is the way I like them, all you have to worry is not tripping over them.


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm in Farmington so I'm not too far from ya.. got some good public land hunting around here with Shimek basically surrounding here and donnellson.. also have a couple good private spots to go to that produce pretty well

I found more morels growing on the side of the road last year than I've probably ever seen lol


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

Walked 6 hrs yesterday may flowers just popping up no shoots yet maybe wendsday I'll try again if I can still walk


----------



## nicolesemrawr (9 mo ago)

I took a meander around today, still looking like it's too early. Hoping the heat and rain tomorrow will make them start to pop! (SW IA, Mills County).


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Apparently finding small ones in ft Madison... Which has me staring around whole I'm turkey hunting..


----------



## tiffanytravis (9 mo ago)

Has anyone found any in Southwest Iowa or anywhere in Iowa yet in 2022


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

As far as I see on the great morel... Someone found little pinky sized landscapers or greys I'm ft. Madison but that's east... Looking like the Nebraska side of Iowa is starting up though so maybe go check? 

I know my woods look super nice but need the warmth yet..


----------



## Fuzzycableguy (9 mo ago)

Storm going thru SW right now hope it helps things here in a few days


----------



## nicolesemrawr (9 mo ago)

I'm in SW Iowa. Planning on going out this afternoon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

nicolesemrawr said:


> I'm in SW Iowa. Planning on going out this afternoon. Fingers crossed!


That sounds Awesome... So Very Anxious to here your Reporting @nicolesemrawr


----------



## nicolesemrawr (9 mo ago)

wade said:


> That sounds Awesome... So Very Anxious to here your Reporting @nicolesemrawr


No luck yet. Still had a nice hike tho.


----------



## Fuzzycableguy (9 mo ago)

Going to KC area this weekend sounds like it may warm up to good temps after this weekend and can do some gathering on way back


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

nicolesemrawr said:


> No luck yet. Still had a nice hike tho.


That's Great 
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Found this yesterday









Today though, this is happening









Supposed to get in the high 20s for a low on Tuesday morning and rain til friday but after that the weather warms back up and stays there... Should get them popping nicely next weekend


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

78 today and 80 tomorrow with the rain should make some shrooms soon. Could be a good year.


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

I found theses last night don't know what they are


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

I don't believe there edible but not sure


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2018)

brianlovesliz said:


> I found theses last night don't know what they are
> View attachment 42050
> 
> View attachment 42049


Some of those are devil's urn mushrooms. I haven't had much luck finding morels since I moved to Iowa a couple years ago, but when I would see those in the south I knew morels weren't too far off. Maybe it's just coincidence, but I usually found morels in spots where I saw a lot of those


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

As of this morning, Lee County is poppin'!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

brianlovesliz said:


> I found theses last night don't know what they are
> View attachment 42050
> 
> View attachment 42049


Nice Pics @brianlovesliz ! You have *Nidulariaceae(*Birds Nest Fungi). They are often & easily confused for *Urnula Craterium*(Devils Urn) and/or sometimes even *Pseudoplectania nigrella*(Black/Ebony Cup Fungus &/or the Brown Cup sp). These are more recognizable when the peridioles(eggs/spores) are still in the peridia(cup/fruiting body). The other pic is of *Auricularia auricula*(Common Wood Ear/Tree Ear). Youll likely find these every year but the Birds Nest on the other hand..one doesnt run into every year. Nice Pics again & Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toastyjakes (Mar 30, 2018)

Went out in Van Buren yesterday and didn't do too bad
































About a pound and a half or so of grey and white... Breakfast will taste better than any breakfast in the last year this morning


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Toastyjakes said:


> Went out in Van Buren yesterday and didn't do too bad
> View attachment 42107
> 
> View attachment 42108
> ...


Nice Score @Toastyjakes ! Drooling over here! The wind has been drying up my woods even w/the decent rains. Woods are behind.. but slowly getting there. Did come home with some small ramps & mustard greens. Best part...No Ticks!!!


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

This is the closest thing to a mushroom I've found so far... LOL


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Toad ya said:


> This is the closest thing to a mushroom I've found so far... LOL
> View attachment 42363


I think that one will be a little tough lol good luck keep on looking


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

@HawkeyeMerkels 

I wish I had your knowledge of mushroom identification! Impressive.


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

This is one of my favorite mushrooming photos from the past. Turkey eggs and a mushroom. Where I live (Clayton County) the ground temp (measured 4 inches deep) is 38 degrees. We need to see 45-50 degree ground temp for the 'rooms to pop. It looks like we are going to get the moisture for a good crop, now some warmth if that is not too much to ask!


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Toad ya said:


> This is one of my favorite mushrooming photos from the past. Turkey eggs and a mushroom. Where I live (Clayton County) the ground temp (measured 4 inches deep) is 38 degrees. We need to see 45-50 degree ground temp for the 'rooms to pop. It looks like we are going to get the moisture for a good crop, now some warmth if that is not too much to ask!
> View attachment 42365


That’s a assume picture. Thinks for sharing


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

It's been 4 yes but I finally found a couple pounds today.all under big maples .


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

Also found some dryadd saddle about 5 pounds thus is the biggest one it's aboutb3binchs round the rest are about 1 to 2 inches round


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Toad ya said:


> This is the closest thing to a mushroom I've found so far... LOL
> View attachment 42363


Hunting on the edges next to fields, old cobs have often momentarily fooled me. GREAT post! 😄


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

central Iowa on the board with a dozen small greys.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

The fungus is among us!


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Its looking good!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Are you in southern Iowa greys?


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Are you in southern Iowa greys?





morelmaniacmn said:


> Are you in southern Iowa greys?


No, but thats where i went today. Has southern iowa had too much rain? Checked all my good spots and they arent doing what they should. 2 inch rain in forecast... Got 4 or 5 of them tiny ass deer ticks, watch out for them.


----------



## brianlovesliz (10 mo ago)

My son went out to walk his dog in the back yard last night came in with 10 mushrooms got them out of the back yard I've lived hear 5 yrs haven't seen them here before I believe it's going to be a great season this year.I ve already found more mushrooms this year than the last 4


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice! greys I hunt MN and northern Iowa when I can get the time. I sure hope this year is a good one! For the ticks, don't go into the woods without treating all gear and clothing with permethrin. I haven't had an attached tick is years....


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

I DON'T LIKE THIS ONE BIT


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah i use permethrin each year to, havent sprayed down my new hunting gear yet, thinking its time. South and west are going good now, east and north are next to come.


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

Have you guys ever used Iowa State resources to make soil temp graphs? Its really interesting going back in time to see how the years compare.

For instance, here we can see that the CR area barely broke above 50 degrees at 4 inches this year, which is colder than previous years.









IEM :: ISU Soil Moisture Plots


Iowa Environmental Mesonet of Iowa State University




mesonet.agron.iastate.edu


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

It’s shaping up to be a good year.


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

Found near the Cedar River/Palisades area. 4-inch soils barely broke 50 at any time.

This is only my second year looking, and both years have been crap. I'm happy with this though! Found these in the first 15 minutes, then didn't find anything for the next 3 hours. It definately seemed like as I got closer to the river the plant growth slowed down. The area next to the river seemed at least a week or two behind the area just .5 miles away. Micro climates?


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

vertexshader said:


> Found near the Cedar River/Palisades area. 4-inch soils barely broke 50 at any time.
> 
> This is only my second year looking, and both years have been crap. I'm happy with this though! Found these in the first 15 minutes, then didn't find anything for the next 3 hours. It definately seemed like as I got closer to the river the plant growth slowed down. The area next to the river seemed at least a week or two behind the area just .5 miles away. Micro climates?
> 
> ...


Yes micro climate. I have hills that are early every year, and self taught mushroom hunter for 18 years. I tree hunt and ground hunt while walking to the tree. Went to pull a few out of my grandmother's back yard I had left growing, 30 mins later I had to go back and get another mesh bag, after about 45 mins I had just under 3 lbs. Some big foots too!!! That website you mentioned while is consistent, it isn't measuring the temp on the hills you and me are hunting, you need a thermometer with a metal probe. From what I read years back, morels start at exactly 53.7 F look on South and West and southwest hills for Bigfoots.


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

greys said:


> Yes micro climate. I have hills that are early every year, and self taught mushroom hunter for 18 years. I tree hunt and ground hunt while walking to the tree. Went to pull a few out of my grandmother's back yard I had left growing, 30 mins later I had to go back and get another mesh bag, after about 45 mins I had just under 3 lbs. Some big foots too!!! That website you mentioned while is consistent, it isn't measuring the temp on the hills you and me are hunting, you need a thermometer with a metal probe. From what I read years back, morels start at exactly 53.7 F look on South and West and southwest hills for Bigfoots.


Thanks greys! I wouldn't doubt your credentials! You are correct - this is simply one data point and a pretty simple database. Cedar Rapids has a pretty unique climate. The resources we have as Iowans is pretty cool though. Much better than google maps.

For awesome topo maps: Iowa Geographic Map Server


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

And chase the heat, not the moisture this year.


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

Greys, given the high air temp this week, should we expect more fruiting? I thought high temps and winds were bad...


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

vertexshader said:


> Greys, given the high air temp this week, should we expect more fruiting? I thought high temps and winds were bad...


I would say yes, Just got back early, hotter than hell. I still have the same hills that started on the 27th, south and west, that are still popping. Pulled another 1.8 lbs. As for the wind, There wasn't any deep in the woods.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

I haven't seen this before!


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Man is it hot, i was in the woods by 7am and was sweating like a pig. The thorn patch didnt have much this year and they are going down hill fast. Did a small walk in the river bottom and found 4 pounds or so around a big sycamore tree and they were real fresh, some of them could have used a couple more days of growing. Could be a good year in the bottoms if i can get up the ambition to go look some more. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

vertexshader said:


> Found near the Cedar River/Palisades area. 4-inch soils barely broke 50 at any time.
> 
> This is only my second year looking, and both years have been crap. I'm happy with this though! Found these in the first 15 minutes, then didn't find anything for the next 3 hours. It definately seemed like as I got closer to the river the plant growth slowed down. The area next to the river seemed at least a week or two behind the area just .5 miles away. Micro climates?
> 
> ...


Definitely micro-climates. The thing about lakes and rivers is that they occupy low ground, and are thus cold sinks. I first hit upon this many years ago before I started mushroom hunting. A fishing buddy and I were told by an old timer that when the dogwoods bloomed around a certain lake, the walleye would be on fire! So, the pampered dogwoods in suburban front yards were blooming like crazy, and we went fishing that Saturday, only to find no dogwoods in evidence in the woods around the lake! Microclimate.

My high spot always produces before my low spot. Plus the best spot in my high spot is on the edge of a 2 track that gets direct sunlight. There is a half keeled over apple tree there that still has half its root ball in the ground so it is still alive, but clearly in distress. It's a little honey hole. Deeper into the woods is another apple tree where I've had luck finding lots of the late season bigfoot morels. I checked when I was there last. The honey hole gave me about 2 1/2 lbs, and the second had nothing but a bunch of little verpa around it. I did soil temps at both places. The honey hole was 54.4 degrees, the second spot was 51.1 degrees.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms (Apr 21, 2016)

Anybody read about this guy? INSANE!!!









'Too many mushrooms for two guys to pick': Nearly 200 pounds of morels found in southeast Iowa


Jimmy Johnson and Rusty Gates had such luck Saturday that they needed help hauling the morels home. Here's their advice for a good morel hunt.



www.thehawkeye.com


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah, you guys are famous. Better be careful or you'll take over the top spot from Indiana!


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

shroomsearcher said:


> Definitely micro-climates. The thing about lakes and rivers is that they occupy low ground, and are thus cold sinks. I first hit upon this many years ago before I started mushroom hunting. A fishing buddy and I were told by an old timer that when the dogwoods bloomed around a certain lake, the walleye would be on fire! So, the pampered dogwoods in suburban front yards were blooming like crazy, and we went fishing that Saturday, only to find no dogwoods in evidence in the woods around the lake! Microclimate.


That makes sense. The weird thing about this area (41.899, -91.503) is that its 60 feet above the river, so you would expect the cold air to fall down to the river. But the whole area is stunted. Very interesting.


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

I didn't find many morels this year but I did get a little consolation gift, which was NOT a false morel! 

Birds nest fungus! They were very small (this display is like 4 inches across). As cup fungus they are in the same family as morels, but these are awesome as they have these little 'eggs' that fly out of the cup if a drop of rain hits it just right. I've been hoping to find these for a long time, so that was fun.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Anybody read about this guy? INSANE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White Oaks…go for it… lol


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

Jwags said:


> White Oaks…go for it… lol


Is it unheard of to find morels on oaks?


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

vertexshader said:


> I didn't find many morels this year but I did get a little consolation gift, which was NOT a false morel!
> 
> Birds nest fungus! They were very small (this display is like 4 inches across). As cup fungus they are in the same family as morels, but these are awesome as they have these little 'eggs' that fly out of the cup if a drop of rain hits it just right. I've been hoping to find these for a long time, so that was fun.


I hadn't heard of those before your post, thanks for sharing. So cool!


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

I noticed in my picture there were some eggs that had been pushed out of the cup by rain! I didn't notice them in person - they're probably about 2mm in diameter.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

vertexshader said:


> Is it unheard of to find morels on oaks?


Pretty much


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I've never found one on an oak. Or a pine tree.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all! I'm late getting in here this year. Hope everyone is well!
Finally got to go out yesterday for about 4 hours and got skunked. Western Iowa river bottoms. 
Did I already miss the season? It seems pretty dry out there still.


----------



## vertexshader (8 mo ago)

Ahem. Given that this is the top of the 5th page we shall not talk about how morels smell so spunky, sometimes. I think the chanterreles are more for me.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

scrid said:


> Hello all! I'm late getting in here this year. Hope everyone is well!
> Finally got to go out yesterday for about 4 hours and got skunked. Western Iowa river bottoms.
> Did I already miss the season? It seems pretty dry out there still.


Scrid! Good to see you back. You're right--it's mighty dry, and the wind and ungodly heat haven't helped matters. Been a lame season for me, as bad as last year (extreme "yo-yo" weather). Still finding some but a lot of them are stressed. Still fresh ones coming out of moss though. One more outing and I'm gonna stand the stick in the corner for another year...unless I decide to head to the driftless in NE IA/SE MN. Hope you find some.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> I've never found one on an oak. Or a pine tree.


I've regularly had good luck for *LATE *season yellows in pines. When you think it's over, check the pines.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

4.5 lbs yesterday, by river lots of hills lots of ticks, what a great season this has been!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

The heat last week brought up the entire flush.
Picked 15 lbs the last 3 days.
You’d better get in the woods now or it will be too late.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Thinking of heading up to Minnesota or Wisconsin this weekend to put in some time in the woods. I didn’t get to hunt as much as I normally would this year, and now it seems to be close to over in central Iowa. Problem is, I’ve never looked outside Iowa. Anyone know of any public land/state forests they like up north, or have had decent luck at in the past?
I call Des Moines home right now and if you want to find any around here, you almost need private land due to the amount of people around here.
Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

shroom god said:


> I've regularly had good luck for *LATE *season yellows in pines. When you think it's over, check the pines.


I'll do that. Thank you.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

bloomer said:


> Thinking of heading up to Minnesota or Wisconsin this weekend to put in some time in the woods. I didn’t get to hunt as much as I normally would this year, and now it seems to be close to over in central Iowa. Problem is, I’ve never looked outside Iowa. Anyone know of any public land/state forests they like up north, or have had decent luck at in the past?
> I call Des Moines home right now and if you want to find any around here, you almost need private land due to the amount of people around here.
> Any suggestions are appreciated.


Not sure about out of state, but central iowa public land is still going. For me Saturday 12# in three hours, Sunday six pounds in 2.5 hours, Monday four pounds in 2.5 hours, yesterday two pounds in 45 minutes- I left because my lighter died and didn’t have an extra in my truck so I’ll pick up my run I had going today. Finding some old rusty ones I don’t keep but lots of bigger decent to very fresh ones. All on public land. Lilac blooms are starting to turn so it’ll start being north slope and valleys only probably by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Holly Brandt (8 mo ago)

Toad ya said:


> View attachment 41415


Very very nice I am looking to buy some models 10bs could I get some help.Always been able to get my own am going through some health problems now and cannot get out.if somebody on here knows of somoeone selling I would even pay for a finders fee.Holly Brandt Waverly,Iowa 319-505-5658


----------



## Holly Brandt (8 mo ago)

fun gus said:


> Not sure about out of state, but central iowa public land is still going. For me Saturday 12# in three hours, Sunday six pounds in 2.5 hours, Monday four pounds in 2.5 hours, yesterday two pounds in 45 minutes- I left because my lighter died and didn’t have an extra in my truck so I’ll pick up my run I had going today. Finding some old rusty ones I don’t keep but lots of bigger decent to very fresh ones. All on public land. Lilac blooms are starting to turn so it’ll start being north slope and valleys only probably by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Holly Brandt (8 mo ago)

Will pay for any morels,I live in Waverly,Iowa please call 319-505-5658


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

The beautiful Yellow River state forest provided for me. Mentally, physically and in the form of it’s mushrooms. I hiked almost 15 miles there just because I could. It’s a great place to go even outside of the season.


----------



## Toad ya (May 3, 2020)

I was in the timber picking some oyster mushrooms and I found what is probably the remains of the latest morel I have ever seen. 
I think it is a fitting testimony to how bad a season it has been. LOL!


----------

